# Is anyone else dealing with backlogged medical appointments at hospital?



## Orchid (Sep 9, 2021)

Is anyone else dealing with backlogged medical appointments at hospital?


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 13, 2021)

Yes. I went through an extremely difficult time earlier this year getting outpatient diagnostic scans and procedures done at hospitals. And am still having to delay appointments because there's just no open times due to hospital overcrowding and halting of outpatient services. I'm not in danger from it, but it is delaying treatment.


----------



## FFAFarmher (Sep 13, 2021)

Yes!! Very much so it's annoying and frustrating af!! We have male infertility Hubby's reproductive urologist appt had to be scheduled 2 months out. Went to schedule SA took 2 hours to find a place that was open before 9/20 one place didn't have any available to 10/28.

My aunt is having heart surgery thankfully that has not been delayed. But my mom's outpatient stuff (diagnostic/appt/procedure/ really anything) has also been very delayed.


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 14, 2021)

Yes!
I had an orthopedist appointment for this week canceled because the office was exposed to some irresponsible person! Now I have to wait until November to see her.


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 23, 2021)

I'm finally able to start medication infusions for my autoimmune disease tomorrow. I've been waiting for a spot on the infusion lab schedule for six months.


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 23, 2021)

Tracyarts said:


> I'm finally able to start medication infusions for my autoimmune disease tomorrow. I've been waiting for a spot on the infusion lab schedule for six months.



*insert anger growl* Selfish people


----------



## Tracyarts (Sep 24, 2021)

Infusions in the age of Covid. This is why it took 6 months to get a spot.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 16, 2022)

Finally got some tests.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 16, 2022)

Having a stent put in next Wednesday. Apparently, I'm supposed to take it REAL SLOWLY until then.


----------



## Orchid (Feb 16, 2022)

@BigElectricKat 
Good luck next week.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 16, 2022)

BigElectricKat said:


> Having a stent put in next Wednesday. Apparently, I'm supposed to take it REAL SLOWLY until then.


3 Weeks of waiting!!!!


----------



## Orchid (Feb 16, 2022)

Do you have someone to take care of you at home?


----------



## BigElectricKat (Feb 16, 2022)

Nope. Not really. Can't count on my daughter to do crap. I will just have to prepare beforehand and hope for the best. No worries.


----------



## Tracyarts (Feb 26, 2022)

We changed insurance providers and I lost my spot on the infusion center schedule because there was a delay while the new company approved my treatment. So I'm a few weeks late for my infusion and I feel awful. I didn't realize just how well the infusions were reducing my pain.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Mar 2, 2022)

Orchid said:


> Good luck next week.


Made it through, virtually unscathed. Still taking it easy.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 3, 2022)

@BigElectricKat 
Get well soon!


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Mar 3, 2022)

Not me, but my mother with the cardiologist.


----------

